# Betrug?? Hier im "Board"?



## angelmatz (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebes Forum!


Habe da mal eine Frage bzw. möchte Eure Meinung hören.....


Ich habe am 19.12.10 folgende Anzeige in hiesigem „Flohmarkt“ gesehen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205851


Verkauf einer Shimano Technium Rolle und einer Berkley-Skelletor Rute........


Dieses Angebot wurde vom Mitglied *„Johnny1“* eingestellt!
Er stellte das Angebot für einen Kumpel ein, der hier im Forum als *„Mr.Synapsen“* angemeldet ist. Mr. Synapsen konnte den hiesigen Flohmarkt wohl nicht selbst nutzen, da er noch nicht 90 Tage angemeldet ist.


Ich nahm also Kontakt auf und Johnny1 stellte den Kontakt zu Mr.Synapsen her.


Nach einer freundlichen Verhandlung einigten wir uns auf einen Preis von 110,- Euro (inkl. Versand) für Rute und Rolle. Soweit in Ordnung.


Was kam dann bei mir an?


Eine tolle Shimano-Technium-Rolle und.......


eine für mich seltsame Rute!!!!!


Vorweg, ich habe die Rute in einem Angelfachgeschäft überprüfen lassen.


Das Unterteil war von einer Berkley-Skelletor (der Rutenring war nicht orginal, wurde ausgewechselt).
Das Oberteil allerdings war von einer völlig anderen Rute!


In der Beschreibung stand was von einer Rute mit leichten Gebrauchsspuren, was ich ja auch akzeptiert hätte.
Das aber eine Rute, bestehend aus zwei verschiedenen Ruten, bei mir ankommen würde, damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet.


Nach einer Beschwerde erklärte mir der Verkäufer, dass er die Rute in diesem Zustand von einem Bekannten gekauft hätte..........


Ich erklärte ihm, dass ich natürlich nicht mit dieser Rute zufrieden sei.


Er erklärte mir, dass ich ihm die Rute zurückschicken solle, aber den Versand bezahlen müßte. Damit war ich natürlich nicht einverstanden!
Bei wem lag denn der Fehler?


Wie auch immer, ich gab dem jungen Mann meine Telefonnummer, wollte die Sachlage persönlich klären.
Gestern rief er (unfreundlich) an und wir einigten uns, dass er mir die 30,- Euro (plus Versand) für die Rute zurück überweisen würde.


Nun habe ich gerade eine Mail von ihm bekommen, in der er mir mitteilt, dass ich ihm Rute und Rolle zurücksenden soll, wobei ich den Versand natürlich bezahlen muß.


Ehrlich gesagt bin ich über dieses unverschämte Verhalten nicht nur enttäuscht, sondern mittlerweile auch ziemlich sauer!!!!!!!


Muß man sich so etwas gefallen lassen????


Habt Ihr schonmal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht???


Wie würdet Ihr reagieren???


Ich muß dazu sagen, dass ich hier schon desöfteren Sachen im Flohmarkt erworben habe.
So etwas habe ich aber bisher noch nie erlebt!


Freue mich schon auf Eure Antworten!!!! #6


Gruß, Matze


----------



## Seele (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Betrug?? Hier im "Board"?*

Ne find ich nicht in Ordnung, lässt sich keine Lösung finden. Habe bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, außer einige die sagen sie nehmen das Zeug und sich nie wieder melden. Hat mich einiges an Zeit aber Gott sei dank noch kein großes Geld gekostet.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Betrug?? Hier im "Board"?*

Also ich habe hier im Board beim An und Verkauf nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Aber wie im vorliegendem Fall,wenn mit 15 Jährigen verhandelt wird,muss man wohl davon ausgehen,das diese nicht mit den Gepflogenheiten der mitteleuropäischen Marktwirtschaft vertraut sind!
Demnach sollte man den Jungs  klar machen,dass es nicht geht Boardies
zu übervorteilen,wobei ich ganz klar,dass Wort  "Betrug" vermeide,da dazu
zumindest Volljährigkeit von Nöten sein wird!

Taxidermist


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Betrug?? Hier im "Board"?*

Ob Betrug oder nicht, ich find sowas auch zum :v


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Betrug?? Hier im "Board"?*

Ja ich auch! Aber,wer meint mit Kindern (OK, Jugendlichen!),ins Geschäft zu kommen, muss sich da nicht wundern ,dass es nicht korrekt läuft!

Taxidermist


----------



## angelmatz (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Betrug?? Hier im "Board"?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also ich habe hier im Board beim An und Verkauf nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Aber wie im vorliegendem Fall,wenn mit 15 Jährigen verhandelt wird,muss man wohl davon ausgehen,das diese nicht mit den Gepflogenheiten der mitteleuropäischen Marktwirtschaft vertraut sind!
> Demnach sollte man den Jungs klar machen,dass es nicht geht Boardies
> zu übervorteilen,wobei ich ganz klar,dass Wort "Betrug" vermeide,da dazu
> ...


 
Wie gesagt, auch ich habe bisher hier nur positive Erfahrungen im Flohmarkt gemacht!

Nur zur Erklärung...

Der Verkäufer war nicht der 15-jährige "Johnny1".

Der Verkäufer machte auf mich am Telefon nicht den Eindruck eines nicht volljährigen Mannes.
Es handelte sich offenbar um einen erwachsenen Menschen.

U.a. hat der Mann ja auch ein eigenes Konto, auf das ich das Geld überweisen haben.

Wie würdest Du mit einem Erwachsenen in solch einer Situation umgehen????

Gruß, Matze


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Betrug?? Hier im "Board"?*

Im grunde sollte man an den gesunden Menschenverstand appelieren denn sowas ist nicht in Ordnung.  Ich denke das er am Telefon dich nur zufriedenstellen wollte. Nun per Pn lässt er den harten raushängen. Ist es nicht möglich das du dein Geld was du überwiesen hast zurückzufordern und dann schickst du ihm die Sachen wieder und ja ende. Mussst zwAR EINAML versandzahlen aber naja. Ich weiß nciht ob das geht aber wäre genial. Sollte dies nicht möglich sein wirst du ihm wohl oder übel aufn Sack gehen müssen damit du dein Geld wieder kriegst oder was auch immer. Sollte keine Einigung in Sicht sein, wirst du wohl oder übel auf deinem Zeug sitzen bleiben. So ein Betrug sollte irgendwie bestraft werden. Dieser 15 Jährige direkt mit, denn der wusste bestimmt bescheid.


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Betrug?? Hier im "Board"?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ja ich auch! Aber,wer meint mit Kindern (OK, Jugendlichen!),ins Geschäft zu kommen, muss sich da nicht wundern ,dass es nicht korrekt läuft!
> 
> Taxidermist




dies würd ich nicht behaupten. vernünftige jugendliche sind nicht grade selten, vorallem unter anglern, klar gibt es auch welche die negativ auffallen aber ich denke, dass ich fair bleiben würde und eventuell Mängel nennen würde bzw. das Produkt nicht so darstellen würde. Also man kann nicht grundsätzlich sagen das Jungedliche inkorrekt handeln


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Betrug?? Hier im "Board"?*



> [/QU.a. hat der Mann ja auch ein eigenes Konto, auf das ich das Geld überweisen haben.UOTE]
> 
> Also meine Tochter hatte schon mit 12 Jahren ein eigenes Konto, auf dem du dein Geld auch hättest los werden können!
> 
> ...


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Betrug?? Hier im "Board"?*

ja da muss taxidermist recht geben. der besitz eines kontos steht nicht inverbindung mit dem alter.
ich bin 15 und habe auch ein konto

aber es wäre erfreulich wenn die geschichte ein positives ende für dich nimmt. organisierte kriminalität würde ich ausschließen denn die gewinnspanne ist zu klein.
da er für die rute ja nur 30 euro ? zahlte.
wenn man überlegt das die rute auch woher ist, also gekauftwerden musste haben die keinen gewinn sondern verursachen nur ärger und das ist  es den aufwand nicht wert


----------



## angelpfeife (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Betrug?? Hier im "Board"?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ja ich auch! Aber,wer meint mit Kindern (OK, Jugendlichen!),ins Geschäft zu kommen, muss sich da nicht wundern ,dass es nicht korrekt läuft!
> 
> Taxidermist



Hört sich fast so an als meinst du das ernst!?|uhoh:
Kann man so nicht veralgemeinern. Mit 15 sollte man schon diverse gesellschaftlichen Regeln verinnerlicht haben. Wenn nicht ist da irgendwas schief gelaufen. Ich denke nicht dass Jugendliche öfters versuchen jemanden über den Tisch zu ziehen als Erwachsene. Eigentlich bin ich sogar der Meinung die Erwachsenen sind da deutlich schlimmer

@TE sollte aber kein Problem sein das Geld zurück zu kriegen. Versand würde ich auf keinen Fall zahlen. Bei soviel Dreistigkeit würde ich sogar mit ner Klage drohen. Darauf müsste er Einlenken denn bei einer Klage wegen Betrugs wär er ziemlich sicher drann denn es ist offensichtlich dass er dir was verheimlicht hat bzw. nicht das geschickt hat was er dir versprochen hat. Aber erstmal abwarten und die Kirche im Dorf lassen


----------



## musti71 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Betrug?? Hier im "Board"?*

naja find das auch zum :v..wurde erst vor 2 wochen hier im ab von BadFish übern tisch gezogen, 350€ sind flöten gegangen anzeige wir aber noch folgen #6


----------



## angelpfeife (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Betrug?? Hier im "Board"?*



musti71 schrieb:


> naja find das auch zum :v..wurde erst vor 2 wochen hier im ab von BadFish übern tisch gezogen, 350€ sind flöten gegangen anzeige wir aber noch folgen #6


hö? Kannste das mal näher erläutern? Intressiert mich jetzt irgendwie...

Fazit: Nur noch von Ab-Suchtis was kaufen denen ihr Account zu Schade ist.:q Gibt ja genug hier...

Edit: Wie kann man auch nur Zeug von jemandem kaufen der sich BADFish nennt? Kannstes Geld gleich mir schenken:m


----------



## musti71 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Betrug?? Hier im "Board"?*

aaaaaaaaaalso, er hat ein futterboot angeboten für 200€ richtiges schnäppchien dacht ich mir schlagst gleich mal zu oke schön und gut...nach sehr vielen gesprächen darunter auch smsn hab ich mich entschlossen 200€ in ein briefumschlag per post zu senden da sein konto angeblich gepfändet wurde..ok hab ich ihn eben gesagt das ich das geld verschickt hätte (was ich aber nicht getan hab, bin ja net blöd) und er am selben tag auch das boot, am nächsten tag war das boot auch  da und ich hab den briefumschlag direkt versendet, dacht ich mir klasse super :vik: oke..dann hat er mir noch andere sachen angeboten darunten 2 ruten und 2 rollen und noch vieles mehr für 350€ und weil er gesehen hat das mein brief erst ein tag später verschickt wurde hat er gemeint diesmal soll ich das geld als erstes schicken, ich so ja kein problem dem typen kann man trauen, weil ich hat ja das boot bei mir ohne das er sein geld hatte....aber naja nach 630 SMSn (ich hab ne sms flat) hats sich herausgestellt das es ein betrüger ist, den ich im laufe der nächsten woche auch anzeigen werde #6

p.s.: bin nicht der einzigste der übers ohr gehauen wurde

fazit: ein gebrauchtes futterboot für 550 ocken #q


----------



## musti71 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Betrug?? Hier im "Board"?*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Fazit: Nur noch von Ab-Suchtis was kaufen denen ihr Account zu Schade ist.:q Gibt ja genug hier...



haha, ja hast recht, darunter auch ich!!:vik: ne schmarn!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Betrug?? Hier im "Board"?*

Wenn ihr nichts von dem gehört habt:
Anzeigen!!

Leider kann man sowas nicht verhindern, auch wenn wir entsprechende Hürden eingebaut haben (nicht gleich Anzeigen aufgeben können etc.).

Wenn sowas passiert, immer gleich mir ne PN schicken, oft klärt sich das  auch mal, wenn ich denjenigenm dann man anschreibe.
Mail an:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de

Aber nicht umsonst weisen wir darauf hin, dass wir hier nur die Möglichkeit zur Kontaktaufnahme zwischen Käufer und Verkäufer kostenlos anbieten und keinerlei Gewähr für die Abwicklung übernehmen können..

Wenn daher solche Dinge passieren:
Immer zur Polizei und anzeigen, wenn nicht umgehend entsprechend vom Verkäufer oder Käufer reagiert wird.


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Betrug?? Hier im "Board"?*

Hallo!

Ganz einfach: Rausschmiß aus dem Anglerboard nach Klärung der Angelegenheit!

Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Betrug?? Hier im "Board"?*

Wird so gehandhabt.


----------

